# Obama Avoids Questions About Legalizing Marijuana (Again)



## FruityBud (Feb 2, 2010)

Another online Q&A contest concluded Monday without any straight answers from the President about why marijuana remains illegal. YouTube, which sponsored the forum, declined to ask the President a single marijuana-related question, despite overwhelming public demand.

As was the case with every previous online forum of this sort, questions about marijuana legalization were not only prominent, they were by far the most popular vote-getters.

These are the top three highest-rated questions from the entire contest:

"Mr. President, When you asked the country to give you questions, one of the most asked was "Are you going to legalize Marijuana". When you read it, you laughed like it wasnt serious. Why is that?"
None, Florida
1,906 Votes

"What are your plans for cannabis legalization?"
Anonymous, Oklahoma
1,783 Votes                         

"Why don't you legalize marijuana, it seems like a great way to gain tax money, and people should have to right to use it if they please, and it would cripple gang activity? Do you plan to?"
Lussy Picker, Kentucky
1,766 Votes             

Sadly, none of these questions were answered. In contrast, the most popular question that wasn't about marijuana received 1,331 votes and, yes, the President answered that one. It was about net neutrality, which Obama says he supports. So, at least we'll continue to enjoy free speech on the internet, even as the White House pretends not to hear us.

Incredibly, this political popularity contest was broken up into categories including Jobs & the Economy, Health Care, Energy & Environment, Foreign Policy & National Security, Education, Financial Reform, and Government Reform, yet it was the "Other" section which drew the most votes, due entirely to its emphasis on legalizing marijuana. "Other" has become a de-facto euphemism for drug policy reform in several of these White House sponsored forums, which wouldn't keep happening if "Crime & Drug Policy" were given its own well-deserved category alongside the other issues that supposedly encompass the modern political landscape.

Instead, the whole online voting process has become a self-evident mockery, as the contest's democratic structure is violated time and again simply to avoid answering one simple question. But if you're frustrated by all of this, don't be. We're winning the online debate, and we're doing so at a time when online outreach is important enough to the White House that they keep coming back for more.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yhqhu8e*


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

So arrogant and wrong to avoid the will of his voters...he is totally entitled to his opinion on the subject but to straight up avoid it...is wrong.


----------



## Hick (Feb 2, 2010)

> Instead, the whole online voting process has become a self-evident mockery, as the contest's democratic structure is violated time and again simply to avoid answering one simple question. But if you're frustrated by all of this, don't be. We're winning the online debate, and we're doing so at a time when online outreach is important enough to the White House that they keep coming back for more.


...ahhhh yes... more _"transparency"_


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2010)

uH...are we discussing a political figure/affiliation/agenda? wth? I've been chastised b4 about this. 4 shame 4 shame! *lol..jk *Well, don't get me goin but if a politican's mouth is open consider him to be a liar. They say/preach to the majority polls and majority (to Obama's intel on the matter) says that they no wanna touchey the legalized marijuana. 

It'll be State legal where i'm @ so whatever....he can flap his flapper all he wants, I'm still not listening.

Hope and Change...Yeah, right. Tell that to the hurting small business I work for.

p.s. I'm going back to hugging my bible and guns..:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 2, 2010)

"Why don't you legalize marijuana, it seems like a great way to gain tax money, and people should have to right to use it if they please, and it would cripple gang activity? Do you plan to?"
Lussy Picker, Kentucky
1,766 Votes 


:giggle:  Lussy Picker?  Cmon now.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 2, 2010)

you know when he will listen? next time he's running if every pothead/concerned voter in the country says if you dont make it legal I will vote the other guy or stay home...then he will listen. he is waiting to see if he needs to address or if it is safer not to...talk about supporting a change logo/moto....


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 2, 2010)

politicians are ALL P.O.S. enough said.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> politicians are ALL P.O.S. enough said.



DITTO.


----------



## ray jay (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad someone else seen that. lussy picker...


----------



## TexasMonster (Feb 2, 2010)

Its easy to understand why he does not answer the question about grass. I am on the Right side of the isle. I reckon that I am the rare Conservative that smokes grass. Sadly, my side of the isle would just tear him a new one if he even hinted he wanted to legalize grass. Its fairly smart of him to avoid it right now. I cant stand President Obama myself but I will give you something to anticipate. I look for him to address the issue once he secures his second term. Once he is in for a second term it dont matter what the Right says anymore because he cant run again. I also look for a bunch of socialization on his second term. We will recieve the Health Control bill on his second term.

Good to see yall again. Everything is going REAL WELL over here.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 2, 2010)

Your far from alone on this site. There are a lot of us conservative libertarians on this site. If they legalize pot and tax it there will be a lot of us growing in the closets still. We will just get busted for tax evasion instead of growing. We need less government not more.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 2, 2010)

I differ from everyone.
I think he did the right thing. Far, Faaar more important issues than pot out there at the moment.
Pot is like a luxury item to whats happening in this country at the moment, not a resolution. Tax this tax that, Shush. Dont want to hear it.

I want him to address these banks that continue giving themselves massive bonuses while people are hurting. I want the health care system retooled so everyone has the same chance at a quality life. IF pot can be sunk in some way to help, address that later. 
Teachers are taking paycuts or getting laid off out there. 1 out of every 10 people are without a job. Hundreds or Thousands are losing their homes every day.

Thats just a very small part of what I want addressed before talk of pot being legal. I want to sit it on the back burner, wait for the right time to pounce, and make it have impact. Make it a time to were people will listen.

Just my feel. So dont go bashing. I fought for this country, I hate to see her hurting like she is at the moment. Me and pot have been doing just fine the past 50 years. I think I can hold out longer.


----------



## Sinisterhand (Feb 3, 2010)

You know as well as I if marijuana is legalized it will be more illegal then ever before. It will go from being a controlled substance to TAX evasion. I mean you don't think the government is just going to let us smoke and not try to tax us for it.  So instead of just going to jail it will also cost you a ridiculous amount of money with a jail sentence.

TAXATION WITHOUT REPRESENTATION. NOW IS THE TIME FOR REVOLT. OUR GOVERNMENT IS OUT OF CONTROL.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 3, 2010)

you can put me in the stoner conservative catagory.....i'm burnin' one and watchin' squidbillies right now...lol, what a stupid show lmao..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the squidbillies! I love checkin out pa's hat, lol...it always something different....always a treat after a couple 1 hitters!!!

I fall into the conservative head also.....less government is needed, and I don't need my government to protect me from myself...I'm a big boy!  IMO the first thing they need to do is to quit playing this fear crap with everyone.  They use terrorism to do whatever the heck they want wether it infringes on our constitional rights or not....quit trying to put fear into everyone, so that we will let them have total control to keep us safe and cozy....well I feel nice and safe with my 12 guage across my lap thank you very much...much safer than some snot nosed cop out of the acadamy, who's never been shot at...I think it should be a requirement that all cops serve in the military!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellent points from many...    LF...  I agree that the Bush Admin ran roughshod over our constitional rights playing the 'fear' card.  I'm really glad to see the trend over the decades and now we have those in the center and on the right joining the left in our fight for freeing this amazing plant...   Maybe a couple more generations down the line things will finally get decriminalized or legaized.  Most of us on the left have been passionate about this issue for decades or longer.   BUT...  

I'm all for decriminalization/legalization but especially now, this is such a LOW priority issue.   Geez Louise with all that's going on right now do you think we need to try to focus on getting weed legalized...?

I like to fantasize too!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2010)

Grand Ole Pot Party.. :rofl: I say we start it here. :rofl: Every movement starts somewhere...uh, forgot what I was gonna say... lol...

I voted Green up till I realized I was detracting from the majority that could actually CHANGE our gov't for the good. I am a self medicating Conservative that believes in generating revenue through business (both large and small) and not TAXATION. 

Much Peace & Love, ya'll

7greeneyes


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 3, 2010)

I totally disagree about it being low priority...we spend so much on jails, prisons, guards, food, medical for people in jail due to marijuana, what about the court system? so many millions if not billions yes billions for new prisons staff etc...this is a HUGE PRIORITY imo... just the saving for decriminalizing would be huge...I didnt even get into savings from drug lords..trying to prosecute them find them then sentence and jail people...  Oh I know what is more important dont ask dont tell...Yeah right. I dont think we ever talk about the important things makes people uncomfortable..  Right now our jail is letting hundreds of people lose early..because of budget cuts. They are saying that one fo the men that got out early killed two people...Now if marijuana was legal these jails wouldnt be so full...we wouldnt have as much cost... sorry guys I could go on and on...

It makes me ill to think that people are in jail for growing weed just like I am...to me that is a priority...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 3, 2010)

Home invasions are up. 
How about we just make it illegal to lock doors. That would at least save the cost of a door. 

Nobody walking around with a little sack of grass is in jail. You look at the records of these people in prison or jail. I GUARANTEE 90%  of them have done other things too. 

You have to seriously screw up to land in prison off pot. 

Take pot away from the Cartels right this moment. While America is hurting. And moral is down. They will redirect focus into harder drugs. Twice as much of everything else will flood in. 

So until America can get back on her feet. Its the safest route. 
Before we decriminalize. There has to be massive preparation for the onslaught of other drugs that will flood in.
The country as a whole is not ready or prepared for such a thing. Just look at California. Got more gang members than the rest of the country combined, highest jobless rate, poorest education system. 
Cali is a freakin joke at the moment. All pot has done for them is distract from more serious problems like immigration, businesses packing up, hard drug use on the rise.
My state is perfectly fine as is. Were not hurting, businesses are opening, #10 or so ranked education system. 

People in jail for pot. I dont feel sorry for 1 bit. They knew the risk, they took the risk, and they pay for the risk.

You cant do the time, dont cry about the crime. Just say no. 

Another thing I hear they are trying in some places. People are going to have to pay to stay in some jails lol. You get a 6month stretch, your paying for it. 
I think thats great. Someone gets 5 years. Take everything they own, car, dog, tricycle, Wii. If they cant pay, make them work off the money while in there or hand them a bill as they walk out. 

Havent even cracked a dent on this subject. Could toss out stuff for a month nonstop on pros/cons of doing it each way.  Everyone needs to look at both sides (all people, those for and against/users and nonusers).
Talk to some that done use/dont like pot and hear their reasons. 

Whats wrong with the country now. Neither the Repubs or Dems will spend 1 minute to even hear each other out. And its thrown the rest of us in a huge big mess cause everyone thinks they are right, and everyone else is wrong.

And yes. If wondering. I have drank a few today. 
Couple shots of rum will warm you up after a couple hours of pushing snow.


----------

